# Question about these 2012 pricing threads



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

New member here, seeing these new-model-year threads for the first time. Are these MSRP that are typically discounted further at chain retailers such as Best Buy, or is this what they are likely to be sold for? Any rule of thumb for expected percentage discounts?

I held off picking up a closeout 2011 because the changes for 2012 looked very promising. I'm looking at either the Samsung PN51E550 ($1,199. shown) or the Panasonic TC-P50ST50 ($1,399. shown.)

Sorry for the rookie question, and thanks for any suggestions.

Rhys


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe they are referred to as MAP pricing for Minimum Advertised Price. :T So they may, or may not end up being MSRP.


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I read elsewhere that Samsung is using an Apple or Bose-like fixed price approach for certain models, but I'm not sure that applies to the E550 I'm most interested in. B&H is showing that one for pre-order at $100 below the figure shown in this section.

Rhys


----------



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

The 51ST50 is even less than that on Amazon right now- $1214.19 w/low price guarntee and 30 free return.


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks. 

Rhys


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

The Samsung 51E550 is already a deleted item in Best Buy and price is at $999.99 right now.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

RhysOrd said:


> Well, I read elsewhere that Samsung is using an Apple or Bose-like fixed price approach for certain models, but I'm not sure that applies to the E550 I'm most interested in. B&H is showing that one for pre-order at $100 below the figure shown in this section.
> Rhys


Correct Samsung and Sony are implementing a UPP (Unilateral Price Policy) on all ES series LCD/LED series and all E6500, E7000 and E8000 PDP series. So the E550 is not included in the UPP policy.

-Robert



sheshechic said:


> The 51ST50 is even less than that on Amazon right now- $1214.19 w/low price guarntee and 30 free return.


The actual model # is TC-P50ST50 for the 50" ST50 or TC-P55ST50 for the 55" model. You will see many retailers with sales on this very hot new display. Just today we started including Panasonic's 3D Blu-ray players at no charge with every 2012 Panasonic TV and we'll supply the best calibration settings.

-Robert



csweep44 said:


> The Samsung 51E550 is already a deleted item in Best Buy and price is at $999.99 right now.


Samsung's 51" E550 just launched last week so it's definitely not discontinued. I assume it may be BB that has discontinued the TV from their selection.

-Robert


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe Best Buy won't be carrying that model


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazon and Best Buy (ship to shore) are showing the Samsung PN51E550 for the same $999. w/free shipping. That answers my original question.

Thanks,

Rhys


----------



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

Ooops, typo- *blush*. 
Thanks for the correction Robert, I wouldn't want to confuse anyone.


----------



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

What I think is great about buying from Robert is the opportunity to have the set arrive aged and calibrated by some of the best in the business.


----------

